# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Καρδερινες

## neos4690

Και παμε για εκτροφη......για καρδερινοκαναρα.....με θηλυκια καναρα μαλινουα.......

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σταθη τα πουλακια ειναι γεννημενα σε κλουβι;  η μασκα και το χρωμα των ποδιων μειωνουν αρκετα αυτη την πιθανοτητα ... εχουν δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου ; δεν ειναι ορατο απο αυτη την αποσταση

----------

